# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکل در ثبت نام- کد ملی رو سنجش 9999999999 میزنه

## mehdi1900

سلام دوستان
من دیپلمم رو قبل سال نود گرفتم ولی شامل سوابق تحصیلی سال سوم میشم
وقتی کد سوابق تحصیلی رو میزتم تو سایت سنجش کد ملیم رو 999999999 میزنه که قابل تصحیح نیست
رفتم آموزش و پرورش گفت مشکل از نرم افزار سنجشه و قبول نکرد اطلاعات سوابق تحصیلی منو اصلاح کنه. جالب اینجاس سال گذشته موقع ثبت نام آزمون سراسری چنین مشکلی وجود نداشت! پس حتما برمیگرده به خود سنجش.
کسی مشکلی مشابه من داشته؟ راه حل چیه اصلا؟
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید؟

----------


## ehsan_yany

منم الان ثبت نام کردم. دیپلم سال ۸۷ هستم. دقیقا مشکل شما رو دارم. 
دوستان اگه راه حلی به ذهنشون میرسه بگن. 
چون اون ۹۹۹۹۹۹۹۹ که برامون نوشته قابل ویرایش نیست

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## mehdi1900

> منم الان ثبت نام کردم. دیپلم سال ۸۷ هستم. دقیقا مشکل شما رو دارم. 
> دوستان اگه راه حلی به ذهنشون میرسه بگن. 
> چون اون ۹۹۹۹۹۹۹۹ که برامون نوشته قابل ویرایش نیست
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


آموزش و پرورش میگه اطلاعات کد ملی دانش آموزا از  سال نود به بعد ثبت شده واسه همین شماره ملی ماها که قبل اون دیپلم گرفتیم تو سوابق تحصیلیمون وجود نداره. همین باعث میشه سایت سنجش الکی از خودش 999999999 رو جایگزین کنه. بدبختی اینجاس آموزش و پرورش میگه این مشکل به ما ربطی نداره! سنجشم که اصلا جواب نمیده.

----------


## ehsan_yany

البته من شماره شناسنامه و کد ملی م یکیه. کلا متولدین سال ۶۶ یا ۶۷ به بعد شماره شناسنامه شون با کد ملی یکیه. پس وقتی شماره شناسنامه مون درست  ثبت شده باشه کد ملی هم همونه دیگه فکر نکنم مشکل خاصی ایجاد بشه.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## mehdi1900

> البته من شماره شناسنامه و کد ملی م یکیه. کلا متولدین سال ۶۶ یا ۶۷ به بعد شماره شناسنامه شون با کد ملی یکیه. پس وقتی شماره شناسنامه مون درست  ثبت شده باشه کد ملی هم همونه دیگه فکر نکنم مشکل خاصی ایجاد بشه.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


خب مشکل اینجاس من کد ملیم با شماره شناسنامم یکی نیست

----------


## Pouya.He

دوستان اگه مشکل برای همه هست اصلا جای نگرانی نداره و به خودتون اظطراب الکی وارد نکنید
من خودمم پارسال موقع ثبت نام بهم میگفت کد ملی اشتباه است!!!
تو موقع پرینت کارت ورود به جلسه هم کد سوابق تحصیلیمون تو کارت ورود به جلسه نبود
این نوع  مشکلات همیشه هست اما اگه برای همه اینطور باشه هیچ مشکلی نیست و خودتونو مظطرب نکنین

----------


## bio97

سلام منم کد ملی 9999999 رو زده اتباع خارجی به نظرم باید بریم آموزش و پرورش منطقه ای که دیپلم رو گرفتین

----------


## mehdi1900

دوستان مشکل رفع شد
البته هنوز تو صفحه تایید سوابق تحصیلی کد ملی رو 999999999 میزنه اما تایید کنید و برید گام بعدی اونجا خودتون دستی می تونید کد ملی رو وارد کنید

----------


## saj8jad

سلام

دوستانی که در سامانه ثبت نام سازمان سنجش در قسمت کد ملی براشون 999999999 رو ثبت میکنه باید این اقدامات رو انجام بدهند تا مشکلشون رفع بشه

اطلاعات متن فوق رو هم یکی از دوستان زحمت کشیدند و برای بنده ارسال کردند

----------


## bio97

> دوستان مشکل رفع شد
> 
> البته هنوز تو صفحه تایید سوابق تحصیلی کد ملی رو 999999999 میزنه اما تایید کنید و برید گام بعدی اونجا خودتون دستی می تونید کد ملی رو وارد کنید


تو سایت سنجش میشه کد ملی رو تغییر داد؟ مطمئنید

----------


## saj8jad

> این مشکل سال پیش نبود
> بعدشم این که خودشس هفت خان رستمه که دوستتون گفته


سلام دوست گرام

بنده فقط انتشار دهنده و ناقل این موضوع و اطلاعات این دوستمون هستم ، اینکه هفت خان یا هشت خان رستمه رو دیگه نمیدونم

بازم شما و سایر دوستان از طریق سیستم پاسخگویی سازمان سنجش پیگیری کنید ببینید چی جواب میدن همون کار رو انجام بدید  :Yahoo (1): 

موفق باشید

----------


## bio97

دوستان وارد سایت سازمان سنجش بشید و درخواست پیگیری مشکل رو بزنید و سوالتون رو بپرسید تا جواب بدن

----------


## hamedsarabi77

اخه این چ وضعشه سایت سنجش این همه پول میگیره اما یه چندتا سرور درست درمون نداره هی ارور میده خطایی رخ داده است . زهر مارو خطایی رخ داده است 
این همه سایت تو ایران هست مثه دیجی کالا که امار بازدیدشون ده ها برابر این سنجشه و یدونه هم ارور ندارن اونوقت یه سایت سازمانی در این وضعه :/ :Yahoo (75):

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*سلام ببخشید من یه مشکل تو ثبت نام دارم 
در واقع یه سوال دارم ،ببخشید اینجا مطرح میکنم،نخواستم تاپیک جدید تشکیل بدم 

من الان علاقه مند به شرکت در دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بقیه الله و فرهنگیان  هستم ولی تو ثبت نام تو علامندی ها نیستش !
*
چجوریاس؟ @8mit8

----------


## saj8jad

> *سلام ببخشید من یه مشکل تو ثبت نام دارم 
> در واقع یه سوال دارم ،ببخشید اینجا مطرح میکنم،نخواستم تاپیک جدید تشکیل بدم 
> 
> من الان علاقه مند به شرکت در دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بقیه الله و فرهنگیان  هستم ولی تو ثبت نام تو علامندی ها نیستش !
> *
> چجوریاس؟ @8mit8


سلام ، خواهش میکنم  :Yahoo (1): 

اگر تو فرم ثبت نام نیست احتمالا موقع انتخاب رشته ( نیمه مرداد 96) سازمان سنجش اطلاعیه مربوطه اش رو منتشر میکنه

بازم دقیق نمیدونم ، از طریق سیستم پاسخگویی سازمان سنجش بپرسید کارشناسان سازمان بهتون دقیق جواب میدن

موفق باشید  :Y (518):

----------


## ehsan-en1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamedsarabi77


اخه این چ وضعشه سایت سنجش این همه پول میگیره اما یه چندتا سرور درست درمون نداره هی ارور میده خطایی رخ داده است . زهر مارو خطایی رخ داده است 
این همه سایت تو ایران هست مثه دیجی کالا که امار بازدیدشون ده ها برابر این سنجشه و یدونه هم ارور ندارن اونوقت یه سایت سازمانی در این وضعه :/


اینجا ایران است*

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Abolfazl96


سلام ببخشید من یه مشکل تو ثبت نام دارم 
در واقع یه سوال دارم ،ببخشید اینجا مطرح میکنم،نخواستم تاپیک جدید تشکیل بدم 

من الان علاقه مند به شرکت در دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بقیه الله و فرهنگیان  هستم ولی تو ثبت نام تو علامندی ها نیستش !

چجوریاس؟ @8mit8


سلام
دوست عزیز علاقه مندی این دو دانشگاه الان نیست که زمان انتخاب رشته انجام میشه*

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

> *
> 
> سلام
> دوست عزیز علاقه مندی این دو دانشگاه الان نیست که زمان انتخاب رشته انجام میشه*


*سلام 

ممنون از پاسخگویتون 

*

----------


## bio97

آقا من رفتم آموزش و پرورش منطقه گفتن این مشکل برای افرادی که قبل از سال 90 دیپلم گرفتن اتفاق افتاده  تغییرات رو انجام دادن گفتن که یکشنبه و دوشنبه انجام میشه

----------


## bio97

> ببخشید پس  کسایی که این مشکل رو دارن صبر کنن تا دوشنبه درست میشه، شما مطمئنید؟


والا من کد ملی رو بهشون دادم گفتن که کد ملی رو به این سایت  dipcode.medu.ir اضافه میکنن   مسئولش گفت هر وقت کد ملی اومد داخل این سایت بعد  تایید اطلاعات رو بزن گفت که سایت تا یکشنبه یا دوشنبه به روز میشه

----------


## bio97

> تشکر که پاسخ دادین
> 
> فقط یه سوال اونایی که این مشکل رو دارن باید برن اداره آمموزش و پرورش کد ملی رو بهشون بدن؟ یا خودشون اضافش میکنن؟


نه باید خودشون برن داره آموزش و پرورش

----------


## negin_n733

سلام دوستان.
من هم دیپلم قبل 90 هستم و دقیقا همین مشکل کد ملی رو دارم.هرچقدر به سازمان سنجش زنگ میزنم تمام شماره ها اشغال هست . آموزش پرورش هم رفتم گفتن اصلاح کردیم اما باز هم نمیتونم ثبت نام کنم و کد ملی هنوز همون 9999999999 هست !
لطفا اگر کسی هست که این مشکل رو تونسته برطرف کنه مارو راهنمایی کنه 
ممنون

----------


## negin_n733

سلام
من رفتم آموزش پرورش و گفتن اصلاح شد اما نگفتن تا دوشنبه صبر کن و بعد تایید کن و من همون روز تایید اطلاعات رو زدم ! ولی بعد دیدم هنوز کد ملی اشتباهه و نمیتونم ثبت نام کنم...الان باید چکار کنم؟دوباره برم اموزش پرورش یا تا دوشنبه صبر کنم ؟  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## bio97

> سلام
> من رفتم آموزش پرورش و گفتن اصلاح شد اما نگفتن تا دوشنبه صبر کن و بعد تایید کن و من همون روز تایید اطلاعات رو زدم ! ولی بعد دیدم هنوز کد ملی اشتباهه و نمیتونم ثبت نام کنم...الان باید چکار کنم؟دوباره برم اموزش پرورش یا تا دوشنبه صبر کنم ؟


شما دوباره باید بری آموزش و پرورش تا دوباره کد ملی رو برات اصلاح کنن و تا زمانی که کد ملی رو  ندیدی
تایید اصلاحات رو نزن

----------


## negin_n733

> شما دوباره باید بری آموزش و پرورش تا دوباره کد ملی رو برات اصلاح کنن و تا زمانی که کد ملی رو  ندیدی
> تایید اصلاحات رو نزن


آها...باشه خیلی ممنون از راهنماییتون

----------


## negin_n733

سلام بچه ها
مشکلتون حل شد؟
من از دیروز تا الان دارم سایت رو چک میکنم هنوز اطلاعات به روز نشده و هنوز کد ملی رو اشتباه نشون میده...
هرچقدر سازمان سنجش زنگ میزنم جوابگو نیست کسی.
باید چکار کنیم؟
لطفا اگر کسی مشکلش حل شد بیاد اینجا بگه تا بقیه هم بدونن باید چکار کنن  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## bio97

> سلام بچه ها
> مشکلتون حل شد
> من از دیروز تا الان دارم سایت رو چک میکنم هنوز اطلاعات به روز نشده و هنوز کد ملی رو اشتباه نشون میده...
> هرچقدر سازمان سنجش زنگ میزنم جوابگو نیست کسی.
> باید چکار کنیم؟
> لطفا اگر کسی مشکلش حل شد بیاد اینجا بگه تا بقیه هم بدونن باید چکار کنن


سلام کد ملی من هم هنوز ثبت نشده امروز رفتم آموزش و پرورش گفتن تا فردا سایت به روز میشه

----------


## negin_n733

> سلام کد ملی من هم هنوز ثبت نشده امروز رفتم آموزش و پرورش گفتن تا فردا سایت به روز میشه


پس تا فردا صبر میکنیم ایشالا که به روز بشه ...

----------


## negin_n733

> به خاطر تغییر سامانه کد ملی بچه های سالای قبل از 90 فارغ التحصیل شدن صفر خورده . تا اونجایی هم که ما پیگیری کردیم قابل تغییر نیست (یه دلیل تخصصی داره که مسئول خود آموزش و پرورش گفت). برای همین هم سازمان سنجش قابلیت ویرایش رو برای کد ملی گذاشته
> 
> *البته اطلاعات من در مورد کسایی هست که شماره شناسنامه با کد ملی فرق داره
> *
> ما که خواستیم درستش کنیم اما نشد حتی زنگ زدیم وزارت بخش سنجش و سوابق تحصیلی
> 
> توی ادامه ثبت نام خود سازمان سنجش یه توضیحی نوشته که شما میتونید مرحله بعد کد ملی رو تصحیح کنید
> 
> در هر صورت این چیزی بود که امروز فهمیدیم نمیدونم درسته یا اشتباهه و درست یا اشتباه بودنش پای خودتونه


شما تونستین ویرایش کنین کد ملیتون رو؟من که هرکار کردم نشد...اصلا قابلیت ویرایش نداره . حتی من تمامی مراحل ثبت نام رو هم طی کردم اما در نهایت هرچه تایید رو زدم بی فایده بود و برای کدملی اخطار میداد...

----------


## bio97

سلام هنوز کد ملی ثبت نشده واقعا دیگه مسخرشو در آوردن آخه این چه وضعیه هر چه تماس هم میگیریم اشغاله امروز باز رفتم آموزش و پرورش یارو میگه مشکل از وزارت کله هر روز یه جواب میدن

----------


## aminhamin

سلام. دوستان این مشکل را سازمان سنجش همان شب اول با باز کردن وارد کردن کد ملی برای داوطلب حل کرده. بنابراین اگر کد ملی شما در هنگام مشاهده سوابق تحصیلی بصورت  99999999 می باشد تایید کرده به ادامه بروید و اکنون می توانید بصورت دستی کد ملی خود را وارد کنید. هیچ نیازی به مراجعه به آموزش و پرورش نیست.  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## bio97

> سلام. دوستان این مشکل را سازمان سنجش همان شب اول با باز کردن وارد کردن کد ملی برای داوطلب حل کرده. بنابراین اگر کد ملی شما در هنگام مشاهده سوابق تحصیلی بصورت  99999999 می باشد تایید کرده به ادامه بروید و اکنون می توانید بصورت دستی کد ملی خود را وارد کنید. هیچ نیازی به مراجعه به آموزش و پرورش نیست.


مطمئنید؟

----------


## ehsan_yany

من همین الان رفتم تو قسمت ویرایش اطلاعات، خود به خود کد ملی درست شده خدا رو شکر.
فقط یادتون باشه آخر صفحه ادامه رو بزنید تا تغییرات اعمال بشه.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## kimiagar

*بچه ها من هنوز ثبت نام نکردم
ثبت نام کنم الان؟
مشکلی پیش نمیاد الان دیگه؟
*

----------


## ehsan_yany

> میشه بگی دقیق تو کدوم قسمت درست شده؟ الان هنوز برای بعضی ها همون 9999999 رو میزنه


بالای صفحه ثبت نام سمت راست که ویرایش رو انتخاب کردید و اطلاعت ثبت نامی رو وارد کردید وارد صفحه اصلی ثبت نام میشید. در صفحه اصلی برای من جلوی کد ملی ، همون جا که قبلا نوشته بود ۹۹۹۹۹۹۹ الان کد ملیم به صورت صحیح نوشته شده

----------


## ehsan_yany

> *بچه ها من هنوز ثبت نام نکردم
> ثبت نام کنم الان؟
> مشکلی پیش نمیاد الان دیگه؟
> *


خیر مشکلی پیش نمیاد

----------


## bio97

هنوز سایت به روز نشده؟

----------


## ehsan_yany

> آها خودت اصلا دنبال درست کردنش نرفتی؟


آره لازم نبود چیزی رو عوض کنم خودشون تصحیح کرده بودن ظاهرا.

----------


## bio97

> آره لازم نبود چیزی رو عوض کنم خودشون تصحیح کرده بودن ظاهرا.


یعنی الان میشه ویرایش کد ملی رو انجام داد؟ببخشید شما چه سالی دیپلم گرفتید ؟

----------


## ehsan_yany

> یعنی الان میشه ویرایش کد ملی رو انجام داد؟ببخشید شما چه سالی دیپلم گرفتید ؟


بلی میشه. من سال ۸۶ دیپلم گرفتم.

----------


## bio97

> بلی میشه. من سال ۸۶ دیپلم گرفتم.


آقا شرمنده شما هنگام تایید اطلاعات تو سایت  dipcode.medu.ir  کد ملی رو نوشته بود؟ یا نه چون میخوام تاییدیه اطلاعات رو بزنم بعد از طریق سایت سنجش کد ملی رو اصلاح کنم؟
ممنون

----------


## bio97

به نظرم سایت اصلا سایت به روز نمیشه ؟ چکار کنیم

----------


## bio97

سلام میتونید ثبت نام کنید مشکل حل شد من تایید اطلاعات رو زدم کد سوابق تحصیلی رو گرفتم ولی فقط کد ملی رو وارد سایت dipcode.medu.ir  وارد نشده بود ولی میتونید ثبت نام رو انجام بدید

----------


## bio97

> الآن کد شما رو درست نشون میده؟


بله من ثبت نام رو هم انجام دادم

----------

